# Driver set up - stance



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

hi, have you all noticed that golf magazines seem to always be promoting a wide - aggressively wide- stance with the driver. yet, when I watch the pro's on TV play they seem to have their feet at a more comfortable- just outside their shoulders. Some even keep it in line with their shoulders. I have found for me it feels weird and is hard to stay in good balance with my feet spread so far apart and I tend to hit the fairway when i just have my feet comfortably apart and NOT spread too wide. Can anyone here offer some insight as to why they might think the mags all promote such a wide stance when the guys shooting 64's don't do it??


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Stance*

Very good question, I tried the wide stance and couldn't hit a shot well, came back to a shoulder width and the hitting improved. So I think it gives the magazine shot more of an action or intensifies the look of the swing.
Bob


----------

